# Another Choctawhatchee Report



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Me and one of my best friends hit the river yesterday around 1230 and fished till 500. Hit some of the usual spots and they produced some real good fish. Had a pretty big surprise....caught a 3 pound channel cat on a cricket. I had got 200 crickets to use for the evening, when I put in I ran about 8 bends up river and was gonna fish the banks all the way back to the landing, well when got within 2 bends up from the landing we ran out of bait...I knew we had a good number of fish but didnt know exactly how many. Got back to the house and counted them...we had 99 bream and 1 cat.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice mess of fish right there! good job...love those bream...just cleaning them though is a pain...used to help my dad clean ice chests full after a weekend on tensaw...


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Thats a good day. I've never fished there.Where is a good safe landing, one I dont have to worry about not having a tow veh. or trailer when I get back?


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

You can put in on Hwy 90 in Caryville...its a good safe landing.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Got it, thanks.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thats Awesome. There aint much better eating than a mess of hot bream


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 

Great Box of fish. I guess a Great HitchHaul of fish would be better said. 

Either way,,,,, Dang.


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

dang u got some nice bluegill


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice lookin bream there. (and catfish):hungry


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

That brings back the old days of walking to the lake and catching a few....:clap:clap:clap


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Damn!!!!! talk about a mess of fish!!!!! Purty work!


----------

